# Anyone German



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm doing GCSE german at school, and I must write a draft for my writing task. Here is what I have so far; it is not finished yet.
Could I ask of you to check it for me please?

Ich wohne in Letchworth, einer mittelgroßen Stadt, die ungefähr fünfzig Kilometer nördlich von London liegt. In Letchworth gibt es in der modernen Stadtmitte eine große Auswahl an Geschäften, wo man gute Waren kaufen kann, oder man kann bloß einen Stadtbummel machen. Wenn man einkaufen will, haben wir einen riesigen Supermarkt, wo man alles kaufen kann. Letchworth ist eine malerische Stadt mit ungefähr 33,000 Einwohner. Es ist auf dem Land, aber es ist auch inder Nähe von Cambridge und gar nicht weit von London. Wenn man Langeweile hat,gibt es viele Parks und allerlei Möglichkeiten. Zum Beispiel, es gibt ein Snookerklub und viele andere Sportklubs.

Letchworth wurde im Jahr 1903als „Gartenstadt" gegründet. Bis 1903 gab es wenige Geschäfte und Einwohner,also Letchworth war ein kleines Dorf. In 1913 wurde der erste Bahnhof errichtet. Heutzutage hat Letchworth herrvoragende Verkehrsverbindungen. 

Nächstes Jahr wird dieStadtmitte umgestaltet. Es wird zwei neue Brunnen und viele neue Geschäftegeben. In zwei Wochen wird ein neuer Park fertig sein, wo Kinder spielen oderschwimmen gehen können.

Letchworth hat eineStadtpartnerschaft mit Wissen, einer kleinen Stadt in Deutschland.... and so on...

Thanks,

PandaMan


----------



## Chrissz (May 2, 2011)

PandaMan said:


> I'm doing GCSE german at school, and I must write a draft for my writing task. Here is what I have so far; it is not finished yet.
> Could I ask of you to check it for me please?
> 
> Ich wohne in Letchworth, einer mittelgroßen Stadt, die ungefähr fünfzig Kilometer nördlich von London liegt. In Letchworth gibt es in der modernen Stadtmitte eine große Auswahl an Geschäften, wo man gute Waren kaufen kann, oder man kann bloß einen Stadtbummel machen. Wenn man einkaufen will, haben wir einen riesigen Supermarkt, wo man alles kaufen kann. Letchworth ist eine malerische Stadt mit ungefähr 33,000 Einwohner. Es ist auf dem Land, aber es ist auch inder Nähe von Cambridge und gar nicht weit von London. Wenn man Langeweile hat,gibt es viele Parks und allerlei Möglichkeiten. Zum Beispiel, es gibt ein Snookerklub und viele andere Sportklubs.
> ...


 i´ll PM you


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok thanks for th help Chrissz! I really appreciate it.


----------

